# rig 'em right decoy anchors



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

has anyone used these, they looks really nice for the hunting we do, but I am worried about the decoys getting beat to hell not in a bag. I am looking to get a couple dozen new decoys this year, hopefully I can get the decoy and rigging for under $150-$200

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLTNjTbGKDk


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Gavin,

I used them for the last two years and they are great. Especially for picking up. They have a loop at the end of the line that slides up to the decoy when in the water. When picking up just raise the decoy head, slide loop on carabiner and move to the next decoy. Quick, easy and your hands stay dry! I didn't notice any unusual wear on the decoys either, but I use G&H and they are tough as nails.

By the way, i'm going to be in your neck of the woods next weekend riding in the Duncan Dehydrator. My wife is from Velma so we are down there quite a bit. 

All the best, 

Richard Davis


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Gavin,

I steered you wrong on the above post. The system I've been using is the following:

www.docshuntnstuff.com

I can't recommend their decoy bags though they are too small to get a dozen full size G&H in. You could probably get a dozen of the Avery hot-buy mallards in one though.

Rich Davis


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I had my spread Texas rigged (like those you're looking at) for a number of years, but found storing and transport such a PIA that I went to a modification that adds a quick step (sliding a spring clip) but allows bagging for more space saving storage and handier transport. 

But Rig 'Em Right now offers a wide-mouthed backpack style bag that may well solve what I found Texas rigging's considerable short coming.

Fwiw, you can probably save considerably on the rigging by Googling "Texas rig" and making your own with 400lb test monofiliment, crimps and egg sinkers. Might could apply those savings to RER bags...


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the Rig 'Em Right anchors. I thought about building them myself but with the price of lead these days, it was a wash. I also purchased an XL sized bag from the company and plan on adding another of those as well. Top notch stuff.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gunners Up said:


> Gavin,
> 
> I used them for the last two years and they are great. Especially for picking up. They have a loop at the end of the line that slides up to the decoy when in the water. When picking up just raise the decoy head, slide loop on carabiner and move to the next decoy. Quick, easy and your hands stay dry! I didn't notice any unusual wear on the decoys either, but I use G&H and they are tough as nails.
> 
> ...


Richard,

I live less than 1/4 miles from where the Dehydrator starts, good clean fun. I have been looking at some G&H decoys as well. for years I have been using hot buys and would like to upgrade this year. My hunting partner is going to get 2 or 3 dozen as well so we should have a nice spread. Where we hunt though generally 12-18 decoys is all you need 

Rick,

I will look up Texas rigging decoys and see what I can learn.

Joel,

Thanks for the reply, yes lead has gotten very high. I will check out their bags.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> I had my spread Texas rigged (like those you're looking at) for a number of years, but found storing and transport such a PIA that I went to a modification that adds a quick step (sliding a spring clip) but allows bagging for more space saving storage and handier transport.
> 
> But Rig 'Em Right now offers a wide-mouthed backpack style bag that may well solve what I found Texas rigging's considerable short coming.
> 
> Fwiw, you can probably save considerably on the rigging by Googling "Texas rig" and making your own with 400lb test monofiliment, crimps and egg sinkers. Might could apply those savings to RER bags...


Rick,

after some more research on rigging these, I was wondering if you could post a picture of how you have yours rigged so that you can get them in a bag.

I think I am going to get the G&H decoys.... They are made in Oklahoma, they have to be the best


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

this is a good read on Texas rigging, anything you guys would do differently?

http://www.leasehunter.com/texas_rigged_decoys.htm

Richard, I notice Doc's has magnum bags now available says they will hold 12 - 18 mag decoys.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Gavin,

I saw that after I made my post. I'll definately be getting some of those for next season. Their design is really slick but the smaller version was the only one Mack's was carrying last year so I assumed that was the only size availible. My bad!

Rich


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

well I ordered a dozen teal and gadwalls, and 2 dozen mallard G&H decoys and 4 of the doc's 4 foot kits. I kinda wish they were more like 5 foot, as some of the water I hunt in is 3.5-4 ft, right at the top of my waders. maybe next year I will order the magnum bags. we will make due and I should get years of enjoyment out of all of them. thanks for everyone's advice, and so much for my 200 dollar budget haha 

PS the reason I went with the Doc's system is because the carabiner loop is up by the decoy when you pit it up not down below the weight, just seemed easier to me.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> Rick,
> 
> after some more research on rigging these, I was wondering if you could post a picture of how you have yours rigged so that you can get them in a bag.


Didn't read on to learn that you'd already ordered something before shooting an illustration for you, so here it is for future reference or others who might be interested:









Super simple: an adjuster clip below a sliding weight and nothing on the line's tag end to tangle when bagged, just a melted and flattened mono end to keep the clip from sliding off if I get careless. My lines are 6' to allow a couple feet of scope in our marsh, and the clips let me "shorten" that to better suit our shallow field floods. 

(Also have some drilled-out egg sinker weights, but the re-drilled strap weight halves shown hold better when the wind howls.)


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the post Rick, those weights never turn into a mess in the bag? that's a pretty slick idea. I like it. how are those spring clips to operate in the bitter cold? I guess you are in LA so there is no bitter cold


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Rarely see ice that will support a dog's weight, but I've worked the clips in rubber utility gloves over wool liners. Not as simple to put out and pick up as a straight Texas rig, just handier to store and transport, since they're readily bagged. And, no, the anchors can't tangle in the bag when pegged near their decoys as shown.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought I would post what I ended up doing. I ordered the Doc's stuff then canceled the order because I found this website. 

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/Other/DuckDecoyKit.aspx

I am going to cast my own egg-ish shaped weights for free. SNL has the 150# coastlock stainless swivels for 7.55 a box of 25, I got 2 boxes. the line and crimps for 200+ decoys is only 16.35 and shipping for all that was 14 dollars. All said and done I will have 45 dollars in the rigging of 4 dozen decoys, not bad. I will post a picture of how they turn out. I wish they had the line cut in 5 foot lengths or so, but we will make due.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

That's where I got my line, crimps and crimper. Good price and service.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I am curious about how much they charge for egg weights, they have 4 and 6 oz and sell them by the 10lb bag. I have a bunch of lead though, we will see how the mold making process turns out.


----------

